# Ridgid EB4424 Oscillating Edge Belt / Spindle Sander



## RichardHillius (Oct 19, 2013)

Congratulations on your new tool.

I have had one of these for some time and I consider it one of the true bargains in the bargain tool categories.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

You will love it… I've had mine for several years and it is a great tool.


----------



## danoaz (Jun 16, 2012)

I have really had my eye on this and keep seeing good reviews and comments about it. My challenge isn't the price but where to put the darn things. I have so many other tools on the counter that I am running out of space. Such a terrible dilemma. ;-)


----------



## woodmaker (Jan 12, 2011)

danoaz, I have the same problem, but I will figure it out, maybe store it under the work bench?


----------



## Domer (Mar 8, 2009)

I also have this machine. It works great. It is light enough to put on a shelf. Not easy but even an old fart like me can handle it.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

i've got the same and its been a blessing to have.indeed it does look like you've been a good boy!!!!


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Make yourself a dedicated cart, and you have a real sanding workhorse. As well as general sanding tasks, I like to use the belt attachment with a miter gauge to chamfer the ends of tenons. Works great.


----------



## woodmaker (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice cart, I like that! but do I have room for the cart? LOL!


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm with Richard, this machine has to be one of the best values in woodworking.


----------



## dnick (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks for the review. I really want this machine.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

I have one for over 3 years and it works great.


----------



## vcooney (Jan 4, 2009)

I love mine too


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I agree.its probably one of the most used tool in my shop.


----------



## Thrakintosh (Feb 1, 2008)

Its been on my short list (you know, the long short list) for a while too. Thanks for the review and congrats!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

I have this unit as well and it's worth it. As for a stand, I'm a bit of a retro grouch so my C'Man table saw is the same base size as the sander and the sander is light weight so voila two in the same space as one!


----------



## woodmaker (Jan 12, 2011)

Looking forward to long years with it.


----------



## pwgphoto (May 1, 2012)

Great sander, I have had mine over a year and it works well. Got a great deal on it at Home Depot. They let me use a Harbor Freight 20% off coupon so it cost me about $160. Still trying to figure out the correct adapter I need to hook it up to my 4" DC hose. As far as where to put it, I built a flip top tool cart so it can share space with my Dewalt 734 planer. Here is the project thread I posted. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/74769


----------



## woodmaker (Jan 12, 2011)

I like the flip cart idea.


----------



## RHaynes (Dec 18, 2013)

Yep, got one too. Great machine. For the money there really isn't a comparable machine-no competition at this price point and capability. +1 on the cart for it. I made on and now store all my sanding and sharpening supplies (paper, discs, stones, sponges, nylon pads, etc.) in one place.


----------

